# Sterne Muster mit einer Schleife



## Dyed (7. Dez 2010)

Hallo Forum,
ich möchte mit einer Schleife verschiedene Möglichkeiten eines Sterne-Muster ausgeben lassen.
Es gibt folgende Muster:

```
a                  b                c              d          e  
    ****             *            ****       ****      ***
    ****             **          ***          ***       **
    ****             ***        **             **        *
    ****             ****      *                *         **
                                                                  ***
```
 a-->Kein Problem  b-->Kein Problem c--> Kein Problem

                                                   Hier hänge ich bei der d und bei der letzten habe ich keinen Schimmer

Quellcode für d von mir [JAVA=42] case 4: {
					for( int h=0; h<4;h++)
						{
						 System.out.print("\n");
						 for(int i=0;i-h;i++)
							{
						     System.out.print("");

							for(int j=h;j<4;j++)
								{
									System.out.print(" *");
								}

							}
					} [/code]

Wenn es möglich ist, und es jemand schaffen sollte, wäre es lieb, wenn er diese Posten könnte 

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2010)

habe Code-Tags eingefügt, sieht aber immer noch nicht ganz richtig aus, wer es anschauen will, klicke auf Zitieren 

ist d genau wie c, nur andersrum? wie sieht denn der Code zu c aus?

---

> System.out.print("");
macht doch überhaupt nichts.., wenigstens ein Leerzeichen ausgeben?


----------



## Dyed (7. Dez 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ist d genau wie c, nur andersrum? wie sieht denn der Code zu c aus?



Den Code dafür habe ich ja schon selber gemacht, den brauche ich nicht mehr 
Ich bräuchte jetzt nur d und e.

d ist nicht so wie du das Dargestellt hast.
Als erstes gibt es kein Leerzeichen, dann gibt es ein Leerzeichen, dann 2, dann 3, solange nur noch einen Stern gibt.

Das S.o.p. ("") sollte eigentlich ein Leerzeichen sein


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2010)

bei c ist es doch sehr ähnlich, dort nur erst die Sterne, dann die Leerzeichen,
wäre interessant wie du das gemacht hast und wahrscheinlich sehr leicht zu ändern,

aber egal, ich nehm auch mal den von dir geposteten Code als ausreichende Vorarbeit, 
obwohl der so ein Kuddelmuddel ist, dass man wirklich anzeifeln kann, dass c geklappt hat 

so wirds schöner:

```
for (int h = 0; h < 4; h++)
        {
            System.out.print("\n");
            for (int i = 0; i < h; i++) // erst Leerzeichen
            {
                System.out.print(" ");
            }
            for (int j = h; j < 4; j++) // dann Sterne
            {
                System.out.print("*");
            }
        }
```


----------



## Dyed (7. Dez 2010)

Ach mir fällt grade ein, das ich vergessen hab zu sagen, dass am es auf der anderen Seite genaus so aussehen muss 

Sorry!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Habs, man muss einfach vor dem Sternchen ein Leerzeichen setzen.

Haste ne Idee für die letzte?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2010)

schau dir mal meinen Code hier an
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/110082-x-zeichnen-muster-ausgeben.html

ansonsten einfach noch mehr Schleifen für die Teilbereiche verwenden


----------

